# 2000 maxima transmission problem



## kthomas (Sep 13, 2009)

my 2000 maxima kicks out of overdrive during a long pull up hill. it's like it just goes away and sometimes if I stop and turn off the car even for only 10-15 seconds it is fine after that. there are no codes to check or lights that come on, I have had the solenoid pack replaced. fluid is good and not burnt. a local trans shop looked at but with no codes they are not sure what to do. the car has about 115k miles now. the car is fine unless I have that long up hill pull. any ideas would be great!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

If youre going up hill the car is going to leave overdrive and downshift to maintain the speed youre trying to keep it at.


----------



## kthomas (Sep 13, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> If youre going up hill the car is going to leave overdrive and downshift to maintain the speed youre trying to keep it at.


I should have been more specific, this happens after the car has leveled off and should shift back to overdrive. it just stays in 3rd gear no matter how long I'm driving and even downhill untill I stop and turn the car off or until I get out of freeway speeds and drive at city speeds for awhile


----------



## slickchik (Feb 5, 2010)

*Torn re. purchasing a 2000 Maxima*

Hi, new here...i know your post was back in Sept., did u get the shift problem resolved? Im very close to purchasing a 2000 Maxima, perfect body, runs like butter, heated leather, sunroof etc but its got 178K an needs rotar pads; the dealer wants $5400 (CAN) for it but said he will wiggle on the price.

Is your Maxima a good car overall or are there too many problems? Have only heard good things mainly but need a 'balanced' opinion from maxima owners to know for sure whether to purchase


----------



## BrooksC00Se (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a 2000 Maxima se, and I love the car. But it seems like when problems come up, they are hard to find. My family business is a radiator and muffler shop. Most recent problem: I was losing power during normal driving conditions. We thought it was an exhaust leak at first, and did find a small leak. That didn't fix it. Ended up being the Mass Air Flow Sensor. My car has 165k miles, but runs great after this issue was solved.


----------



## BrooksC00Se (Mar 24, 2010)

*All Input is Greatly appreciated!!*

I have a 2000 Maxima se, and the only work I have done so far has been to the look of my car. Body kit, aftermarket lighting. dash kit, et....and an aftermarket audio system (the factory bose system sucks balls!). But I was wondering what is the first thing I should do to increase hp, mpg, and overall quickness? I was considering a cold-air intake, catback exhaust system, performance chip, but I have to do one thing at a time.....any suggestions on the steps I should take to make this a quicker, more efficient car?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Best bang for the buck is a y-pipe. It removes the precats immediately after the exhaust headers.


----------



## BrooksC00Se (Mar 24, 2010)

Is this used in place of the catalytic converter? I was planning on replacing it with a straight pipe this weekend, or would the y-pipe installation be a better idea?


----------

